# Моделизм > Общие вопросы >  Использование фольги в моделизме

## Nazar

> А делали так? Можно посмотреть?


Делал не я , но посмотреть можно здесь
http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1839
http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1907

----------


## Scale-Master

Для меня выглядит это не на фольгу а на тонкую алю жесть. В принципе таким образом можно всё обклепать, имея конечно нужную жестянку, т.к. с простой фолгой такого результата не добъёшься - это однозначно!

----------


## FLOGGER

> Делал не я , но посмотреть можно здесь
> http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1839
> http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1907


Да, это, конечно, просто фантастика! Я когда в первый раз увидел фото этой модели (а это было-то уже давно), я просто онемел. Модель смотрится как настоящий самолет даже на фото деталировок! Я был потрясен.

----------


## Nazar

> Для меня выглядит это не на фольгу а на тонкую алю жесть. В принципе таким образом можно всё обклепать, имея конечно нужную жестянку, т.к. с простой фолгой такого результата не добъёшься - это однозначно!


Читайте внимательно комментарии автора , это именно фольга , естественно не самоклейка :Smile:

----------


## Scale-Master

> Читайте внимательно комментарии автора , это именно фольга , естественно не самоклейка


То-то и оно! НЕВЕРЮ!!!
Попробуй сам добиться такого результата ну хоть на 5 квадратном сантиметре, а затем это дело в таком-же увеличеном ракурсе посмотреть!

Я сам полгода назад делал эксперименты с такой фольгой - ничего путнего невышло, т.к. очень тонкая. А если и результат более или менее был, то на модель нельзя было дышать что-бы клёпки не затёрлись и исчезли...

Прекрасный результат можно только с вот этой самой самоклейкой добиться, т.к. она очень хороше рельеф держит! сложности только в том, что надо сперва слой клея удалить, иначе клёпку катать несможем.
Вот и всё.

А на счёт того: "Он там пишет..."
Кто-нибудь присутствовал при этом? Кто-нить "свечку держал"?
Написать можно многое, чтоб народ в заблуждение ввести.

От меня скажу только одно. Проанализируйте ещё раз все фото и вы увидите, что котфетная фольга занимает всего примерно 20% всей фольги на моделе и то не на сложных местах, а на 80% видно что фольга на много толще. Вот и все дела.

----------


## Nazar

> То-то и оно! НЕВЕРЮ!!!


Прямо как по Станиславскому




> Попробуй сам добиться такого результата ну хоть на 5 квадратном сантиметре, а затем это дело в таком-же увеличеном ракурсе посмотреть!


Пробовал , на плоскости , все отлично получается.




> Прекрасный результат можно только с вот этой самой самоклейкой добиться, т.к. она очень хороше рельеф держит! сложности только в том, что надо сперва слой клея удалить, иначе клёпку катать несможем.
> Вот и всё.


Что-бы не быть голословным , скажу , что в течении нескольких лет я производил эту фольгу и вообще все липкие упаковочные ленты , и скажу Вам по секрету , что от пищевой ( конфетной ) фольги она отличается только нанесенным клеевым слоем , скажу Вам больше , даже толщина этой фольги  ( самого проката ) в диапазоне от 10 до 25 мкм , одинаковая , разница достигается толщиной нанесенного клея.
Клепку я Вам отлично накатаю ( именно выпуклую ) и на самоклейке , вопрос как Вы ее потом сможете разгладить на поверхности, но проблема самоклейки не в этом , а в том , что клеевой слой в принципе не высыхает окончательно и дает повод для дефектов и царапин.




> А на счёт того: "Он там пишет..."
> Кто-нибудь присутствовал при этом? Кто-нить "свечку держал"?
> Написать можно многое, чтоб народ в заблуждение ввести.


этого человека знают лично десятки моделистов , постоянно присутствующих на различных форумах  , да и кстати Штань далеко не первый и не последний , кто такой технологией пользуется
С высоты своего опыта , скажите по какой технологии , в каком масштабе и из чего сделана эта ГШ-23
А еще лучше посмотрите по каким технологиям делают некоторые свои модели Мигачев и Мучичко
Да и как-то не принято у порядочных людей , в порядочном обществе , людей в заблуждение вводить.



> От меня скажу только одно. Проанализируйте ещё раз все фото и вы увидите, что котфетная фольга занимает всего примерно 20% всей фольги на моделе и то не на сложных местах, а на 80% видно что фольга на много толще. Вот и все дела.


А где-то сказано , что использовалась только конфетная фольга , или я с Вами вел до этого разговор о возможно-допустимой толщине фольги ? или может Вам кто-то запрещает использовать толстую фольгу от рулетов ? Возьмите толстую 60мкм фольгу в рулонах , предназначенную для теплоизоляции труб и будет Вам счастье .
Но сдается мне , что Вы просто не до конца поняв и  не освоив данную технологию, бросились обвинять человека в обмане и искать для э\того зацепки в виде процентом и видов фольги.
Удачи в нашем нелегком деле.

----------


## ЖеШе

А последнее фото откуда? Очень интересно посмотреть на сам агрегат, у которого такая ГШ

----------


## Nazar

> А последнее фото откуда? Очень интересно посмотреть на сам агрегат, у которого такая ГШ


Не вопрос , жаль  что ответ от Scale-Master так и не последовал
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/myarti...ryid_1234.html
Обсуждение статьи
http://scalemodels.ru/modules/forum/...ic_t_8942.html

----------


## Nazar

Действительно сильно отошли от темы :Frown:

----------


## Kasatka

Володь, крутые примеры!! =)

поразил и-1.. чудак не мог передать полированный алюминний и начал "точить". 
Знаешь, если не можешь "красить" то ищешь пути как это обойти. Типа как не можешь, познакомиться с девушкой, то дрочишь.. 

ну.. это мое мнение. Изврат. Полный.

----------


## Юрий Тепсуркаев

> Володь, крутые примеры!! =)
> 
> поразил и-1.. чудак не мог передать полированный алюминний и начал "точить". 
> Знаешь, если не можешь "красить" то ищешь пути как это обойти. Типа как не можешь, познакомиться с девушкой, то дрочишь.. 
> 
> ну.. это мое мнение. Изврат. Полный. Товарищу нужна помощь. желательно профессиональная.


Ну это ты очень погорячился. Просто он получает кайф *именно от такого* моделизма. Вот эту темку посмотри. Только челюсть чем-нить подвяжи предварительно :)))

----------


## Nik Primopye

Алексей Штань :
«.. начата обклейка фюзеляжа фольгой. Материалы ...клей...
....фольга от конфет «Стрела», и крышек от...бортпитания».
http://dishmodels.ru/gshow.htm?p=1907

Человек ВСЕ растолковал. Я не моделлер, и то понял.
«Фольга от конфет» — это сотые.
«крышек от...бортпитания» — это десятые.

На форуме все — крутые моделлеры. 
Чего же еще надо объяснять?

Ник
PS — сотые, десятые в тексте — доли миллиметра.

----------


## Nik Primopye

Уважаемые господа,

что А.Штань, что И.Слапыгин  — оба-два заработали себе звание Мастера.
Тут и обсуждать нечего. 
Другое зацепило.
В феврале 1799 адмирал Федор Федорович Ушаков за 2 дня, штурмом с моря, 
взял крепость Корфу. Это считалось невозможным. Ф.Ф.Ушаков — сделал.
Александр Васильевич Суворов поздравил Ф.Ф.Ушакова в личном письме,
и закончил письмо так:
«Я теперь говорю самому себе: зачем не был я при Корфу, хотя мичманом?»
Было А.В.Суворову в то время 70 лет. И свою роль в истории он 
прекрасно понимал. 
Но ведь нашел человек слова, чтобы зависть Мастера к работе другого 
Мастера — показать. И восхищение мастерским делом — выразить.  
А мы, через 200 лет, только и нашли слов:
«НЕВЕРЮ!!!...народ в заблуждение ...
...Типа как не можешь...то дрочишь...»

Стыдно, господа.

Ник

----------


## Nazar

> «крышек от...бортпитания» — это десятые.


Скорее даже тысячные и сотые , я точно не уверен , но вряд-ли там толщина фольги более 100мкм использовалась, хотя все может быть. :Smile:

----------


## Nik Primopye

> Скорее даже тысячные и сотые , я точно не уверен , но вряд-ли там толщина фольги более 100мкм использовалась, хотя все может быть.


Сам удивился, сколь за 10 минут можно найти полезного о фольге в Гугле:
— по старому советскому ГОСТ фольга бывает мягкая и твердая.
http://www.alfametal.ru/?id=gost_745_79

http://www.yondi.ru/inner_c_article_id_1601.phtm

По евростандартам и того больше:
Алюминиевая фольга имеет следующее стандартное состояние:
- OH– фольга, мягко отожженная 
- GOH– фольга светлая отожженная, для глубокой вытяжки
- H18 – фольга холоднокатаная, твёрдая
- H19 – фольга холоднокатаная, особо твёрдая
- H24 – фольга полутвёрдая, закалённая 
- GH28 – фольга твёрдая, отпущенная для глубокой вытяжки
http://www.special-materials.com/products/id_86/

Материал фольги, оказывается, не чистый алюминий, а сплав. Стало понятно, почему одна фольга мягка как воск, а другая — напоминает дюраль.

Вот тебе и фольга...

Ник

----------


## Kasatka

> Ну это ты очень погорячился. Просто он получает кайф *именно от такого* моделизма. Вот эту темку посмотри. Только челюсть чем-нить подвяжи предварительно :)))


да я вообще горячий парень =))) с холодным сердцем =)

темку ту видел.. слежу иногда =)
мастер он однозначно и руки у него золотые!
да и вспомним что "как хотим так и делаем модели и при этом ловим кайф" =)
Так что все ок.. =) Просто наверное много у человека времени

----------

